# やはり



## Hurlibutz

textbook example:
にほんごをよむより*やはり*はなすほうがおもしろいです。

So, can I put "yahari" at the beginning of the sentence?:
*やはり*にほんごをよむよりはなすほうがおもしろいです。　->　???

like:
*やはり*まえもってなにかぞむほうがいいですね。

Or can I put "yahari" in front of the verb?
にほんごをよむよりはなすほうが*やはり*おもしろいです。　->　???


----------



## mikun

Hi,
I'm not sure, but I think some former information such as debate concerning 'reading vs speaking of Japanese' is necessary for 'YAHARI' use.  After that,
To use 'yahari' in the middle of the sentence is an ordinary use.
If you want to insist strongly that speaking Japanese is far more interesting than reading Japanese, you can use 'yahari' at the top of sentence.


----------



## Hurlibutz

Hi.

There are no further information... and I think one don't have to know more.
I just want to know if there is any rule of how to use _yahari_...
e.g. when used in the "middle" of a sentence, does it has to be in front of a verb?

but what about this sentence:
にほんごをよむより*やはり*はなすほうがおもしろいです。

why is _yahari _between yori and _hanasu _??




mikun said:


> If you want to insist strongly that speaking Japanese is far more interesting than reading Japanese, you can use 'yahari' at the top of sentence.


ok, I got it, thanks.


----------



## Taro Ultra

I feel I use all three sentences as almost the same meaning,

A やはり、にほんごをよむより、はなすほうがおもしろい。 ○
B にほんごをよむより、やはり、はなすほうがおもしろい。 ○
C にほんごをよむより、はなすほうが、やはりおもしろい。 ○

I never use like
D にほんごをやはりよむより、はなすほうがおもしろい。 ×
E にほんごをよむやはりより、はなすほうがおもしろい。 ××

Next sentence is also rarely used.
F にほんごをよむより、はなすほうがおもしろい、やはり。 △


----------



## Hurlibutz

Ok, thank you.

I think I'll always use_ yahari_ at the beginning of a sentence... it's much easier!  ;-)


----------



## Flaminius

Hurlibutz said:


> I just want to know if there is any rule of how to use _yahari_...
> e.g. when used in the "middle" of a sentence, does it has to be in front of a verb?


_Yahari_ is an adverb.  It can be inserted into a sentence at boundaries between components.  It doesn't have to be right in front of the verb but it cannot be after since the verb is the last element in a Japanese sentence.  If you place something after the verb, it is understood as an additional thought to the sentence which has just been finished.  Informal speeches are aboud with them, but formal utterances —produced with some more premeditation— have less of them.



> but what about this sentence:
> にほんごをよむより*やはり*はなすほうがおもしろいです。
> 
> why is _yahari _between yori and _hanasu _??


No component is broken apart by _yahari_ between _yori_ and _hanasu_ there.
The Japanese comparative construction is:
_X-yori Y-nohōga Z._
Y is more Z than X.


----------



## Hurlibutz

Flaminius said:


> It doesn't have to be right in front of the verb...


ok. but it would make sense...



Flaminius said:


> The Japanese comparative construction is:
> _X-yori Y-nohōga Z._
> Y is more Z than X.


yes, but that's why I don't get it...

anyway... which sentence sounds better?:

*やはり*にほんごをよむよりはなすほうがおもしろいです。

or

にほんごをよむよりはなすほうが*やはり*おもしろいです


----------



## Flaminius

I cannot say one is better than other without considerations to the larger context and your intentions, but if you are looking for the unmarked (most ordinary, general, whatsoever) placement, やはり is at the beginning of a sentence.


----------



## Hurlibutz

ok, since both sentences are correct, I'm satisfied.  ;-)

thanks


----------



## Derselbe

Eine richtig strenge Wortfolge gibt es im Japanischen in der Form, in der wir sie etwa aus dem Englischen kennen, nicht. Ich denke, alle Deine Alternativen schonmal gehört zu haben, wobei ich die Variante direkt vor dem Prädikat als am ungewöhnlichsten empfinde.

In der gesprochenen Sprache ist es auch oft so, dass Japaner Satzteile vergessen und diese dann einfach nach dem Satz nachholen. Man würde wohl auch einen Satz hören wie:

やはり、にほんごをはなすのはおもしろいですね・よむより

Im Japanischen werden eigentlich keine Informationen durch die Wortstellung transportiert, sondern nur durch Partikeln. Deshalb ist man da relativ frei. (Im Englischen etwa geht das nicht, da die Wortstellung ausdrückt, ob etwas Subjekt oder Objekt ist)

PS: やはり ist ein etwas strenges, formales Wort. Im Alltag wird wohl eher やっぱり benutzt.


----------



## Hurlibutz

Danke für Deine Erläuterung! 
Also kann man im Prinzip - um von Muttersprachlern verstanden zu werden - die Subjekte/Objekte beliebig verschieben, sofern man ihnen die korrekten Partikel nachstellt... (?)


----------



## Derselbe

Um verstanden zu werden sowieso.

Und allgemein gibt es im Japanischen meines Wissens keine festen Regeln für die Wortstellung. Es gibt wohl Wortfolgen, die sich natürlicher anhören und welche, die es nicht tun, aber grundsätzlich ist fast alles erlaubt. Jedenfalls in der gesprochenen Sprache. Dort kann, wie gesagt, auch das Subjekt ganz zum Schluss kommen. Wichtig ist natürlich, die Satzfunktion durch die richtige Partikel zu kennzeichnen. Je schriftlicher bzw. höflicher es wird, desto mehr sollte man allerdings darauf achten, die von Lehrbüchern empfohlene Wortstellung zu benutzen und vor allem das Verb an den Schluss zu stellen.

Die richtigen Partikeln zu benutzen, ist jedenfalls die größere Herausforderung.


----------

